# كتاب تعلم الرسم والتصميم باستخدام برنامج كورل درو هو احد كتب سلسلة بدون معلم لتعليم الكمبيوتر



## سيزار (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كتاب تعلم الرسم والتصميم باستخدام برنامج كورل درو هو احد كتب سلسلة بدون معلم لتعليم الكمبيوتر​


الرابط


على هذا​

http://www.hazemsakeek.com/magazine...252&gid=76&orderby=dmdatecounter&ascdesc=DESC


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا سيزار

انا  محتاك  للتعلم​*


----------



## سيزار (26 سبتمبر 2008)

كلنا محتاجين نتعلم امجد كلنا .............. نورت وشرفت الموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي سيزار


وربنا يباركك​*


----------

